# Marriage Counselor



## gwkr36a (Oct 20, 2005)

A couple decided to go to a marriage counselor to help resolve
their problems in their marriage. As soon as the first session began the wife started to go on and on about all the things that were wrong with her husband and the problems they have had in the last 15 years of marriage. the counselor finally got up and stood the wife up and kissed her passionately on the lips. The wife then sat down stunned and speechless! The
counselor then turned to the husband and said " Now your wife needs that three times a week, can you handle that?" The husband replied "Well I can bring her in on Monday and
Wednesday, but I go fishing on Fridays"


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 20, 2005)

That's funny!!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 20, 2005)

What a loser!


----------

